# Bootführerschein See/Binnen günstig in Hamburg



## offense80 (8. Januar 2017)

Moin Moin ihr Seebären, ich habe mich entschlossen, dieses Jahr den Bootführerschein See und Binnen hier in Hamburg zu machen.

 Kann mir jemand eine gute Schule nennen, die das zu Erlernende gut rüber bringt, wo  der Unterricht Spaß macht, und das ganze nicht ZU teuer ist?

 Über ein paar Tipps würde ich mich sehr freuen. #6


----------



## 30mike (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bootführerschein See/Binnen günstig in Hamburg*

Bin auch am überlegen.
Würde mich evtl. anschließen wollen.
Gruß
Sascha


----------



## mittellandchannel (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bootführerschein See/Binnen günstig in Hamburg*

Was kostet so ein Schein eigentlich?


----------



## schwedenklausi (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bootführerschein See/Binnen günstig in Hamburg*

Hier kann geübt werden:http://www.tim.sf-ub.de/www2/indexp.php?ITEM=trainer,LINK=index.php

schwedenklausi


----------



## offense80 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bootführerschein See/Binnen günstig in Hamburg*

@ schwedenklausi  Wow das ist j schon mal nicht schlecht, danke für den "Trainer" :m

@ mittellandchannel  Ich hab mal was gehört von ca 600/700 Euro insgesamt für beide Scheine mit allem drum und dran....aber da kann sich sicher einer der Scheinbesitzer mal zu Wort melden.

@30 mike  wenn ich was passendes gefunden habe melde ich mich bei dir, dann kannst du ja überlegen ob du mit machst....


----------



## Lommel (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bootführerschein See/Binnen günstig in Hamburg*

Hallo Bootsgenossen,

ich hab mich auch entschieden den Schein zu machen, allerdings nur Binnen.

Die Kosten sind hier in Roermond: 275 Euro für den Binnenschein und 355,00 Euro für den See. Könnte also hinkommen mit den 600,00 Euro für beide. Wird in Hamburg wohl nicht viel anders sein. Viel Glück euch :m


----------



## Fishangler (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bootführerschein See/Binnen günstig in Hamburg*

Für wen es eine Option ist, die Scheine kann man auch Online machen. Man muss dann nur zur Prüfung "live" dabei sein. Günstiger sind diese auch noch.


----------



## offense80 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bootführerschein See/Binnen günstig in Hamburg*

@Lommel

Vielen Dank für`s Daumendrücken 

@Fishangler

Hast du da Preise? Und online hmmm wie ist es da mit dem lernen bzw erklären der Fragen? Oder ist es da nur stupides auswendig lernen? Und wie ist das mit "Fahrstunden" und Knotenkunde? Die kann man ja nicht online machen |kopfkrat


----------



## Blechinfettseb (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bootführerschein See/Binnen günstig in Hamburg*

Also ich habe letztes Jahr im Saarland meine Scheine in einem Wochenendkurs gemacht. 
Man hat sich selbst vorbereitet und hatte dann Freitag und Samstag je 2 Fahrstunden und 5 Theoriestunden. Prüfung war dann Sonntags morgen. In der Theorie wurden dann nur nochmal Kernpunkte, offene Fragen und die üblichen Fehlerschwerpunkte beleuchtet. Ich hatte hat schon etwas längere Bootserfahrung aus dem Ausland und bin bei solchen Lernsachen immer recht motiviert. Wer gar keinen Plan vom fahren und navigieren hat und evtl. das letzte mal bei seiner Führerscheinprüfung bisschen was gelernt hat ( und ggf. auch recht lernfaul ist) wird evtl. Probleme bekommen. 
*Ob man gar keinen Lehrgang macht oder einen ganzen Kurs belegt kommt vor allem auf die eigene Erfahrung an und wieviel man autark lernen kann/will.
*
Theoretisch brauch man nämlich auch gar keinen Kurs und meldet sich einfach zur Prüfung an. Dann sollte man aber schon wissen was man macht. 
Oder man macht z.B. gar keinen Theoriekurs und nimmt sich für die Fahrpraxis 4 Fahrstunden in der Fahrschule. Fahrstunden bieten bei uns die ganzen Bootsschulen an. 

Binnen ist der Theorieteil wirklich nur stupides auswendig lernen. Beim See-Schein auch, mit Ausnahme der Navigationsaufgaben.

Die Multiple Choice Aufgaben kann man auch super mit der kostenlosen App lernen. Gibt auch sehr gute Bücher (inkl. amtlichen Fragebogen) für die Führerscheine und natürlich auch die Navigationsaufgaben zum üben bei amazon.

Zu empfehlen ist auch diese Seite: http://www.wassersport-akademie.org...ogehtslang/BraucheicheineBootsfahrschule.aspx

Die Seite beschäftigt sich auch mit der Frage ob man überhaupt eine Fahrschule brauch.

Da kann man sogar das navigieren lernen und es wird jede der knapp 10 Navigationsaufgaben genau erklärt.


----------



## sunrise137 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bootführerschein See/Binnen günstig in Hamburg*

http://www.aquafun.de/

Probierts mal da.
Ich habe meine Scheine hier in Hessen gemacht, der Laden war wirklich empfehlenswert. Man wurde praktisch und theoretisch sehr gut unterrichtet, so fern das in so kurzer Zeit möglich ist. Unter anderem mit ein Vor- Test unter Testbedingungen!

Ich habe die Scheine noch mit Freitext gemacht, beide ca. 500-600€ zusammen. Selber lernen ist schön und gut, aber spart nicht an der falschen Stelle! 
Ich hätte ohne die Schule Probleme bei der Navigation gehabt, das wurde sehr gut erklärt.
Unterschätzt bzw. vergesst vor allem lernen die Knoten nicht!

Viel Erfolg!

Gruß 
Rainer


----------



## uwe Leu (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bootführerschein See/Binnen günstig in Hamburg*

Hallo, ich habe meine Scheine im eigenen Dorf gemacht bei einem alten Korvetten Kapitän Bootsfahrschule Petermänchen in Pinnow bei Schwerin.
Die Schule ist empfehlenswert, keine sinnlosen Bücher kaufen, sondern das wesentliche beibringen, geht dort in einer Woche.
Das wichtige wer beide Scheine haben will, sollte erst den See machen, dann spart Ihr euch die Praxisprüfung bei der Binnenscheinprüffung.
Es ist wie mit allem das Können kommt mit der Praxis, die Schule ist Grundlage für eine sofort bestandene Prüfung.
Viel Spass.


----------



## pinky1313 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bootführerschein See/Binnen günstig in Hamburg*

Moin moin,

 habe meinen letztes Jahr in Hamburg bei der sportbootschule nautilus gemacht. 
 generell must ihr wissen, dass man nicht zu einer schule gehen muss. das einzige was man machen sollte ist eine fahrstunde nehmen um auf dem wasser überhaupt klarzukommen, da man ein paar manöver fahren muss... nur sehr schwer in der theorie 

 die sportbootschule nautilus hat als einzige fahrschule den vorteil dass der prüfer zu denen kommt und man auf den booten der fahrschule auch die prüfung ablegt! ausserdem findet das dann auch auf "heimischen oder gewohnten" wasserflächen statt. (Dove Elbe)
 habe mit 4 fahrstunden und den Prüfungsbögen etc pp knappe 500 bezahlt. Gelernt habe ich mit einer App. 
 schöne grüße dann an Siggi, Benni und Dennis!!


----------



## Cocu (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bootführerschein See/Binnen günstig in Hamburg*



Blechinfettseb schrieb:


> Zu empfehlen ist auch diese Seite: http://www.wassersport-akademie.org...ogehtslang/BraucheicheineBootsfahrschule.aspx
> 
> Die Seite beschäftigt sich auch mit der Frage ob man überhaupt eine Fahrschule brauch.



Die Seite kann ich auch nur empfehlen!!!

Locker 2 Monate vor der Prüfung anfangen die Fragen zu lernen, die entsprechenden "Powerkurse" absolvieren, täglich 30 bis 60 Minuten üben, dann ist die Theorie absolut kein Problem.
NUR stupides Auswendiglernen ist es nicht, die Antworten werden oft auch gut erklärt, ABER kein Lehrer schafft es, Dich innerhalb weniger Unterrichtsstunden auf alle Fragen in der Prüfung vorzubereiten, von daher ist ohnehin etwas Eigeninitiative nötig. Wenn man damit ca 2 Monate vor der Prüfung anfängt, wird die Lehrgangszeit um einiges entspannter. ;-)

Ob man trotzdem noch einen Kurs besuchen möchte, ist jedem selbst überlassen, vielleicht gibt es dem einen oder anderen ja Sicherheit. Mir hat es nur für die Navigations-Aufgaben und die Praxis geholfen.

In Hamburg selbst kenne ich leider keinen Kurs / keine Schule.


----------



## offense80 (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bootführerschein See/Binnen günstig in Hamburg*

Die Seite ist ja echt nicht schlecht...super erklärt warum wie wo was und überhaupt....ich glaube, da werde ich mich mal ein wenig intensiver mit befassen......Vielen Dank für diesen Tipp #6


----------



## HeikoNRW (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bootführerschein See/Binnen günstig in Hamburg*

Hab 202 € für SBF See bezahlt, hat 2 Wochen gedauert. Nächsten Monat wollte ich noch den SBF Binnen machen, sollte dann noch circa 52€ kosten. Hab es allerdings in Düsseldorf gemacht.


----------



## bearie4 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bootführerschein See/Binnen günstig in Hamburg*

:Wassersportschule Nord-Ostsee-Kanal   Tel.  : 0431 / 670 799 75     Mobil: 0171 / 782 6003


----------



## cafabu (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bootführerschein See/Binnen günstig in Hamburg*

Google mal nach Volkshochschule (VHS) Bootsführerschein. Da gibt es in HH und Umgebung immer wieder Angebote.


----------



## daci7 (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bootführerschein See/Binnen günstig in Hamburg*

Keine Ahnung wie das in HH aussieht aber ich hab mich grad in B für den SBF-See Wochenend Kurs angemeldet - beim Hochschulsport.

Konditionen:
 Fr 16:00-20:00 Uhr; Sa und So 10:00-18:00 Uhr - Theorie
und 2x 0.5h Praxis nach Absprache + Praxisprüfung.

Für Studenten 140, Mitarbeiter der Uni und Alumnis 170 und andere Personen 220€ - ich kann mir vorstellen, dass sowas auch in HH angeboten wird.
Grüße,
David


----------



## nostradamus (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bootführerschein See/Binnen günstig in Hamburg*

Hi David,

glück, wenn die Hochschule/Uni das anbietet! Bisher hat leider noch keine Uni an der ich war das im angebot gehabt! Wo studierst du?

gruß
mario


----------



## dcpolo (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bootführerschein See/Binnen günstig in Hamburg*

Habe den SBF See über eine Bootsfahrschule gemacht bzw. mich dort angemeldet.

 In den ersten Theorieeinheiten habe ich aber gemerkt, dass das Lernen in der Gruppe überhaupt nicht mein Ding war, weil es einfach viel zu langsam vorwärts ging. Hier aber nicht, weil ich so überaus intelligent bin, sondern weil die meisten anderen Fahrschüler sich außerhalb des Unterrichts null mit den Inhalten beschäftigt hatten. So wurden dann selbst der simpelste Stoff unnötig aufgebauscht und auch noch mit irgendwelchen Helden-Annekdoten der Lehrer dekoriert. 

 Habe dann auf die Anwesenheit verzichtet und den Stoff in 4 Wochen zu Hause selbst gelernt - war ambitioniert, wollte die Prüfung aber auf keinen Fall zwei Mal machen müssen und habe daher am Ende eher zu viel als zu wenig gepaukt. 
 Wenn man die Bögen mehrmals macht und sich die Naviaufgaben, insbesondere die 2-3 etwas anspruchsvolleren´, gut einprägt, dann ist die Theorie ne sichere Bank.
 Die Fragen lassen sich über die App oder am PC auch gut mal zwischendurch üben.

 Fazit also: Für die Theorie braucht man definitiv keine Schule.

 Bei der Praxis sah es anders aus: Hatte hier nur wenig Erfahrung und habe daher die gründliche Einweisung in der Schule gut gebrauchen können. Bin in 3 Stunden die Manöver wiederholt gefahren und war so auch mit den Eigenheiten des Schulungsbootes gut vertraut. Somit war auch die Praxis gut machbar. 

 Den SBF Binnen habe ich dann ein paar Wochen später nach eigener Anmeldung beim Prüfungsausschuss "mitgenommen". Da reichen 2 Wochen Vorbereitung gaaanz locker aus.

 Denjenigen die es noch vor sich haben schon mal viel Erfolg!


----------



## daci7 (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bootführerschein See/Binnen günstig in Hamburg*



nostradamus schrieb:


> Hi David,
> 
> glück, wenn die Hochschule/Uni das anbietet! Bisher hat leider noch keine Uni an der ich war das im angebot gehabt! Wo studierst du?
> 
> ...



Ich hab an der FU-Berlin studiert - die haben das mMn auch angeboten. Oder ist der Hochschulsport sogar zusammengelegt?! Keine AHnung.
Mittlerweile bin ich zwar noch an der HU-Berlin eingeschrieben, das hat aber eher formale Gründe 
Trotzdem freu ich mich natürlich darüber den Lappen für 140 Tacken machen zu dürfen :m


----------



## Tim1984 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bootführerschein See/Binnen günstig in Hamburg*

Moin,ich kann dir die Yachtschule Buhlheller empfehlen.
Habe dort Binnen & See in Kombination gemacht.Lag auch um die 550 für beides,Prüfung in Lübeck auf der Trave,Fahrstunden in HH möglich.

Ein wirklich origineller Kapitän der den Stoff,der manchmal etwas trocken ist,sehr originell vermittelt.

Räumlichkeiten sind direkt am JUngfernstieg und am besten mit Öfis zu erreichen.


----------



## offense80 (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bootführerschein See/Binnen günstig in Hamburg*

Super, vielen Dank für die bisher eingegangenen Tipps. Bin online schon mal etwas am üben aber denke trotzdem noch an eine "Fahrschule" weil Navigation und all der andere "praktische Kram" beim gezeigt werden besser verständlich wird und auch hängen bleibt. 

Jungerfernstieg ist natürlich sehr schön zentral, und 550 Euro für beide Scheine auch recht günstig ( bin ich der Meinung )


----------



## bootszander (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bootführerschein See/Binnen günstig in Hamburg*

550 €. Da bin ich aber froh das ich meine scheine schon sehr lange habe.


----------



## Marcello88 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bootführerschein See/Binnen günstig in Hamburg*



HeikoNRW schrieb:


> Hab 202 € für SBF See bezahlt, hat 2 Wochen gedauert. Nächsten Monat wollte ich noch den SBF Binnen machen, sollte dann noch circa 52€ kosten. Hab es allerdings in Düsseldorf gemacht.



Hey - sag mal wie heißt denn die Schule ?
Hört sich ja sehr sehr günstig an.

Wo ist der Haken ?


----------



## Tim1984 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bootführerschein See/Binnen günstig in Hamburg*

wahrscheinlich ohne Prüfungsgebühren,Lehrbücher und ähnliches..???


----------



## HeikoNRW (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bootführerschein See/Binnen günstig in Hamburg*

Hab mir die Materialien von meinem Bruder geliehen und mich selbst damit  und ner App (5€) auf die Prüfung vorbereitet. Hab also nur die  Prüfungsgebühren (82€ Theorie+25€ Bootsmiete für die Praxis), Arztkosten  (20€) und 2 Praxisstunden (70€) bezahlt. Die Navigationsaufgaben habe  ich mit Youtube Tutorials erlernt, war recht easy. Hätte mein Kollege  kein Krankenschein gehabt, hätte ich mir die 20€ Arztkosten auch noch  sparen können...


----------



## Nelson Muntz (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bootführerschein See/Binnen günstig in Hamburg*

Ich habe SBF See und Binnen bei Mützes Bootsfahrschule in Hamburg gemacht. 

Christa ist super nett und mit der Mütze zu fahren macht auch spass.
SBF See kostet 200 Euro plus Prüfungsgebühren.

Wir hatten uns dafür entschieden, weil die Kurse unter der Woche abends stattfinden und einem das nicht an einem Wochenende eingebläut wird. So hat man zwischendurch auch Zeit alles zu rekapitulieren.

http://www.bootsfuehrerschein-hamburg.de/index.html


----------



## strily (3. März 2017)

*AW: Bootführerschein See/Binnen günstig in Hamburg*

Moin,
 ich habe beide Scheine bei "Seewolf" gemacht. Ein alter Kapitän, der einem das so erklärt, dass du immer Bilder vor Augen hast und die fallen dir auch in der Prüfung noch ein.
  Er ist immer mit seinem Stand auf der Hanseboot in Hamburg. Dort hat er immer ermäßigte Angebote. Ich habe für alles damals etwa 450.- bezahlt. Den Sehtest hatte er damals auch mit dabei. Prüfung war in Lübeck.
 Gruß strily |supergri


----------

